# Honda foreman 450 irs kit?



## findmeinthemud09

Does anyone know where to get a irs kit for a 2003 450 foreman or could you use a 420 rancher irs rear end? Any help appreciated


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Pondhopper1 builds some awesome stuff man


----------



## JPs300

^ yes he does. 

There are no commercially available IRS conversion "kits", it will have to be custom built.


----------



## findmeinthemud09

I heard that poor boy customs has been doing some work but i cannot find anything on them ? I also have seen some of his work done on PH customz ( I think thats the site) And could you use a 420 rear end or a rincon?


----------



## muddaholic 09

i have seen them done a mud nats for the last 4 years.. dont know who they were but they were using canam irs and i think they were priced like 800 or so.. they were not not stock irs either.. it was like 4-6 inch irs.. they looked pretty well bulit and saw some of them being abused in some badd a** mudd holes...just sayin


----------



## rubiconrider

from what i remember poor boys weren't actually "IRS" they were solid swing arm with an irs type diff and axles on an angle but solid and the suspension came from the swing arm action

EDIT: Found this pic on google


----------



## The Kid

rubiconrider said:


> from what i remember poor boys weren't actually "IRS" they were solid swing arm with an irs type diff and axles on an angle but solid and the suspension came from the swing arm action
> 
> EDIT: Found this pic on google


yes you are right but last i heard they where having money problems


----------



## rubiconrider

The Kid said:


> yes you are right but last i heard they where having money problems


oh? that suck cuz i really liked their idea. irs ground clearance without any more moving parts and cheaper than a real irs conversion


----------



## JPs300

More GC yes, but you still have CV joints to maintain w/o having the benefit of better ride quality. - If you're not gaining ride quailty, then I wouldn't give up the ability to axle paddle in favor of ground clearance. 


A can-am type trailing arm set-up could be worked out fairly easily using the stock swing arm pivot point. - Fab work would be about the same as a typical a-arm IRS conversion, but the ride quality and mud ability would be better.


----------



## rubiconrider

the 450's have axle tubes around the axles tho so how do you go about making an axle paddle? my rubicon i the same way and i have wondered if its possible but never really looked into it. have u made em JPs300?


----------



## Polaris425

you can make one that bolts onto the hub behind the tire... Not as strong and probably bad for the hub but....


----------



## JPs300

pitbullmike has one that slips over his hub, simply clamping in between the hub and wheel w/ the lugnuts. - That requires a 5-1/2-6" ID tube though, which severely lessens the available space for paddle blades. 

I have also seen many guys take an extra hub and weld a section of tubing/pipe to the back side of it that will fit over the axle tube(roughly 2-1/2-3" ID), then welde their blades onto that. 


The other option takes a lot of fabrication, but is the most rewarding...


----------



## rubiconrider

:bigeyes:holy crap! haha that thing looks gnarly! a paddle would be handy for the mud but its not the thing for me. we do a fair bit of rocky creek riding and im not a big fan of having a big axle paddle banging off all the rocks and such.


----------



## wood butcher

man i need me one of those


----------

